
Show HN: Which religion produces the most atheists? - theSage
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/e/2PACX-1vR3Ret84SNwOO1iKnZFJmm6ubTCRY3ATGuRWxk9OqiiR0IP7aurmyWFxMh2oGwjmvHKx1tnsKtzyZWf/pubchart?oid=96747418&format=interactive
======
theSage
The data was collected using
[https://www.reddit.com/r/atheism/comments/8e8j3w/survey_whic...](https://www.reddit.com/r/atheism/comments/8e8j3w/survey_which_religion_did_you_leave_behind/)

------
myf01d
this should be interpreted as one thing, christian societies which are
concentrated in Europe and the Americas are way more free than other
societies, so more people can become anything else because it's basically
cost-less, compare that to islamic societies when a single gesture that you're
not a total conformist with the teachings of your sect can easily cost you
your life or having to spend years behind bars

~~~
wingerlang
Or that /r/atheism is more popular in christian locations

~~~
ibdf
Or that english speaking countries are/were mostly built on christian values.

------
kazinator
Title should be "demographics of the an the English-language subreddit
/r/atheists".

------
VARAN1
There is two Jeovah's witness section. Shouldn't they be merged?

~~~
theSage
I can do it in the excel file but that violates the "live" nature of this
graph.

